# Great spot for jugging in South CO



## travelinglostdog (Jun 2, 2022)

Hi my name is Slip/West I use he/they pronouns and this is my first post. Still gotta do an introduction but I got some info that might help those of you who are out here jugging.

To anyone in South CO: If you're near Walsenburg CO the Philips 66 is a honey hole, tons of kind people who just wanna help. Great for jugging, not so sure about spanging. There's BLM public land that you can spend up to 14 days at about a 30 min drive from the from the Philips 66. It's easier to jug than Pueblo. Don't blow up the spot and respect the locals. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wermi901 (Nov 15, 2022)

Nowhere in that area but always appreciate the info! Stay warm.


----------

